# First FOTD



## selina (May 28, 2005)

I was waiting for my boyfriend to hurry up and come pick me up. We had this engagement thing to attend. So while I was waiting I decided to take some photos.
Be gentle, this is my first FOTD. Constructive criticism please. This is the most make up I have ever worn, like ever. Yet my eyeshadow collection is huge. I just don't know how to apply it.



This is me fixing my lips. Check my eyelashes -- they are purple. Unfortunately they aren't noticeable as they only showed up because of the flash.







And here are three pictures where I have the same expression. FUN!






the flash makes me squint






you can see up my nose in this one ---






And lastly, this me. Still waiting.






SIGH


The irony of this all? I got dressed up for nothing. Turns out the thing is tomorrow. GAH. Time to order chinese.

What I Used:

Face
MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC35

Eyes
MAC Naked Lunch on brow bone
MAC Era applied over lid
MAC Bisque applied over Era
MAC Teddy Eye Kohl used on waterline
BOURJOIS Pump up the Volume Mascara in Purple

Cheeks
MAC Dolly mix

Lips
CHANEL Glossimer in Giggle
BOBBI BROWN Lip gloss in Nude applied over Giggle


----------



## smiles4c (May 28, 2005)

wow that's so gorgeous! I love your lips!


----------



## selina (May 28, 2005)

Thank you girls


----------



## ruby_soho (May 28, 2005)

I'm so jealous, you have perfect lips!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 28, 2005)

Quote:

  Be gentle, this is my first FOTD. Constructive criticism please. This is the most make up I have ever worn, like ever. Yet my eyeshadow collection is huge. I just don't know how to apply it.  
 
i think you did a great job applying your makeup! looks great! Love the colors you did as well


----------



## Juneplum (May 29, 2005)

oh wow! i JUST saw this on LJ and commented! well welcome to specktra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'll say again, u r GORGEOUS, and i like the makeup!


----------



## Onederland (May 29, 2005)

you're so pretty!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 29, 2005)

gorgeous! love the lips and where did u get the eyelashes? they're hot.


----------



## selina (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh wow! i JUST saw this on LJ and commented! well welcome to specktra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'll say again, u r GORGEOUS, and i like the makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are so kind <3


----------



## selina (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_gorgeous! love the lips and where did u get the eyelashes? they're hot._

 
hehe thanks!! umm i owe it to my dad because he has SUPER long eyelashes. i just added a tint with bourjois pump up the volume mascara in purple


----------



## selina (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_ Quote:

  Be gentle, this is my first FOTD. Constructive criticism please. This is the most make up I have ever worn, like ever. Yet my eyeshadow collection is huge. I just don't know how to apply it.  
 
i think you did a great job applying your makeup! looks great! Love the colors you did as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you! maybe one day i will be bold enough to branch out into something brighter but i suck at blending, i still needs loads of practice!


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 29, 2005)

OMG You're sooo pretty!!!Love your lips


----------



## mac_obsession (May 29, 2005)

WOW You are gorgeous!!! I love your hair and your m/u!! You are absolutely stunning!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 29, 2005)

you are absolutley gorgeous
your eyecolor is so pretty


----------



## selina (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_you are absolutley gorgeous
your eyecolor is so pretty_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i owe my eyes all to my daddy


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 1, 2005)

Very pretty girl and very pretty makeup!  =-)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 3, 2005)

gorgeous! and you have a mink korean blanket - i gots one too aren't they just sooo warm and fuzzy?!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 3, 2005)

lol i love the last pic


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jun 3, 2005)

You look gorgeous... soo many people would kill for your lips, lol


----------



## mj (Jun 3, 2005)

i am totally jealous of your perfect pout and fab eyelashes.  

*sigh* some girls get all the good genes.  all i got were cheekbones and hips like woah.  <3


----------



## Janice (Jun 3, 2005)

OMG YOUR HAIR IS PERFECT!!!!!!!!!! #[email protected]


----------



## selina (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_gorgeous! and you have a mink korean blanket - i gots one too aren't they just sooo warm and fuzzy?!_

 
they are the BEST thing ever, I love my blankie so much!


----------



## selina (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mj* 
_i am totally jealous of your perfect pout and fab eyelashes.  

*sigh* some girls get all the good genes.  all i got were cheekbones and hips like woah.  <3_

 
Aw thank you <3
Cheekbones are sexy, I always wished I had defined cheekbones! But I fake it with BB Rose Blush with BB Shimmerbrick in bronze right over it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I feel your pain with the hips thing, I have fat thighs, we're our own worst critics, aren't we?


----------



## selina (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_lol i love the last pic_

 
lol that was my pissed off/bored look waiting for my boyfriend. i swear men take way longer to get dressed than women!


----------



## selina (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_OMG YOUR HAIR IS PERFECT!!!!!!!!!! #[email protected]






_

 

I seriously owe it my colorist Kate (www.dopdop.com) My hair was SUPER black (i had it dyed) and she got all the color out without damaging my hair. I've been using Kerastase products ever since and it's done my hair great justice


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 4, 2005)

You are lusciously beautiful, and I think your makeup application looks very professional. So don't knock yourself; I think you're doing much better than you think you are!


----------



## selina (Jun 7, 2005)

aw thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



let's see how i do when i venture into brights....


----------



## rachie (Jun 7, 2005)

you have wonderful skin! im soo jealous! the nude lips look great on you


----------



## breathless (Oct 17, 2005)

this is so pretty!


----------



## Emmi (Oct 17, 2005)

You look borgeous!! You are very beutifull girl! Those color are perfect for you!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 17, 2005)

love the cheeks


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 17, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## vintagedoll (Oct 18, 2005)

oh wow ur so pretty! i love ur make up =) ur hair looks nice too hehe.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 19, 2005)

gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 19, 2005)

That lipcolor is stunning on you!


----------



## user4 (Oct 19, 2005)

nice... i love ur lips!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 20, 2005)

You're absolutely adorable,ah and your skin!Jealous.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 20, 2005)

Very pretty and polished! Your lips are perfect


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks fab!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2006)

Beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Will you come with me to a plastic surgeon, I want those lips?!


----------



## RhondaNY (Apr 19, 2006)

great job


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 19, 2006)

wow very beautiful


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 19, 2006)

You're so gorgeous! I'm jealous. lol Your make up looks great.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 19, 2006)

ur hot!  = )


----------



## samila18 (Apr 19, 2006)

you're gorgeous! I love the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'd be so frustrated if I had gotten dressed up for nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope your boyfriend appreciated it, at least!!


----------



## MACMuse (Apr 19, 2006)

Girl, you are so pretty and the colors you used fit your skin tone and hair color really well. I like!


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 19, 2006)

I was looking and I was like, wow this post was made almost a year ago, lol.


----------



## Isis (Apr 20, 2006)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 20, 2006)

i knoe everyone else said this but you are gorgeous! and im soooo jealous of those lips<3


----------



## divaster (Apr 20, 2006)

You are so pretty! and your makeup is great. I love your hair. 

I sound like a weird stalker. lol.


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 20, 2006)

Your skin is so pretty!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 20, 2006)

You are BEAUTIFUL, and your makeup looks flawless. Please post more! Haha.


----------



## leg1gal (Apr 20, 2006)

Very pretty, what nationality are?


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 20, 2006)

oh so pretty 

lol who cares if you didn't get to go out you looked fine hahaha


----------



## KJam (Apr 21, 2006)

gorgeous


----------

